# problems with hp dv6 6121



## akhilfree (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a fantastic machine but not perfect. Although there is open gl issue in general with all the HP dv6 6121tx, there are other isolated and some more common issues as well.

With my laptop it's the Default Gpu memory clock, which must be around 800 Mhz but is stuck at around 200 Mhz.

Other problem is with the right click of touchpad, it's slightly depressed on the left side.


So guys please share your problems with the 6121 or dv6 61xx series in general, most importantly solutions if you have found em


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the graphics underclocks itself during normal desktop usage. Try running a game and then check



> Other problem is with the right click of touchpad, it's slightly depressed on the left side.


 This seems like a manufacturing defect


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 19, 2011)

I have already mentioned my problems with my 6121TX. Yes, the memory clock is stuck at 216MHz max even while gaming, but you should try running any recent popular game and check the fps you are getting to compare with others.


----------



## akhilfree (Jul 20, 2011)

i got that gpu memory speed using Gpuz, while i was playing battlefield bad company 2 {every thing up and high}; also fps were around 22 {using fraps}.

also i visited the showroom at Nehru place where i purchased the laptop and installed the game on another 6121 tx and checked almost same results.



also @ aniket, does your laptop have both the touchpad buttons even.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 20, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> i got that gpu memory speed using Gpuz, while i was playing battlefield bad company 2 {every thing up and high}; also fps were around 22 {using fraps}.
> 
> also i visited the showroom at Nehru place where i purchased the laptop and installed the game on another 6121 tx and checked almost same results.
> 
> ...



The gaming performance is same on mine. 18-24 fps with everything maxed. And the buttons are even on my touchpad. But they don't work if pressed on the outer sides, i.e. extreme left for left button, and extreme right for right button.


----------



## akhilfree (Jul 22, 2011)

crysis 2 : 6 - 14 fps on low settings  , it seems underpayed employees at Hp had selectively underclocked some of the dv6 6121 for sadistic pleasure.


only if it was possible to overclock , atleast we could have 'overclocked' to stock clocks.

_________

cod: mw2 : everything up and high :-> around 60 fps
mass effect 2 : everything up and high :-> avg 55 fps
cod: black ops : not playable on any setting {5-9 fps}
metro 2033 : d3d detected unknown video card's vendor that is unsupported.


----------



## AhsanTheBest (Jul 22, 2011)

hey first put hp coolsense to max performance mode. then go into the switchable graphics mode and set crysis2.exe to high performance. i play crysis2 at max settings and full resolution.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 22, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> crysis 2 : 6 - 14 fps on low settings  , it seems underpayed employees at Hp had selectively underclocked some of the dv6 6121 for sadistic pleasure.
> 
> 
> only if it was possible to overclock , atleast we could have 'overclocked' to stock clocks.



Only 6-14 fps? I ran a benchmark with everything set to maximum, Full AA, AF, HDR, etc. using Crysis2AdvancedOptions software and got 27 fps at native resolution. You sure you set the GPU to High Performance?

On Gamer setting, I'd get around 40 fps...


----------



## akhilfree (Jul 23, 2011)

@aniket, yep i set it on high performance {it did so by itself, this auto switch between inetgrated and dedicated gpu works seamlessly for me.}


also, my web cam give very dark images and video, it's like i am in dark even in mid-afternoon.{i have played with all the settings on given software, un-installed it to check with skype; with no improvements}. Anyone else !


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 23, 2011)

akhilfree said:


> @aniket, yep i set it on high performance {it did so by itself, this auto switch between inetgrated and dedicated gpu works seamlessly for me.}
> 
> 
> also, my web cam give very dark images and video, it's like i am in dark even in mid-afternoon.{i have played with all the settings on given software, un-installed it to check with skype; with no improvements}. Anyone else !



Yes, it does detect the mode correctly most of the times. I just assumed it was not the case in yours. Have you tested it with any other game?

I've no idea about the webcam issue as I haven't used the webcam even once. Others might be able to help you in this regard.


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

how is your 6121tx performing guys,
i was planing to buy it for gaming!!!!


----------



## red dragon (Jan 9, 2012)

Buy it if you trust hp.
Usual hp stuff,good specs,tacky looks,with usual gimmics like Coolsense et all.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is something interesting for you guys.
Services Media Library - Media Selection

sadly it does not have links for pavilion series.


----------



## balkeet (Jan 9, 2012)

close this forum friends ,6121tx is off from hp jus lyk 6017tx ,6165tx is still there @58k,got this info from hp showroom today.
Seems lyk hp might come up with a new dv6 series in coming months!!!!


----------

